# Lamb Mason



## tchkal1113

We're newbies who have recently found several mason jars.  Mostly Ball, Kerr, and Atlas.  However we've come across a couple Lamb Mason jars as well.  We haven't been able to find much information on them.  I think most of what we've found can be dated to 40's and up.  But we'd appreciate any information on these.  Especially age and if they're worth anything.  They have a pink tint to them so they're my favorites []  But we're just curious as to what we have!  
 Thanks!


----------



## tchkal1113

...a close up!


----------



## woody

The Red Book of Fruit Jars lists the half gallon clear jars at $10-15


----------



## jarsnstuff

Lamb Mason jars were made ca. 1930's to 1940's by  Lamb Glass Co. Mt. Vernon Ohio.  It is noted that the earlier round jars may have a pinkish tint.  The jars take a glass insert marked "Lamb" and metal screw band to make them complete.  Welcome newbies, now your next purchase should be a Redbook (#10 is the newest), then if you have an opportunity to pick up a Standard Fruit Jar Reference by Dick Roller - grab it!  Lots of great historical and background info, not just a price guide.   -Tammy


----------



## tchkal1113

We will absolutely have to invest in a Redbook.  Thank you both for the help!


----------



## madman

pretty cool! id have one in my collection  nice color!


----------



## Ken_Riser

tchkal1113 said:


> We're newbies who have recently found several mason jars.  Mostly Ball, Kerr, and Atlas.  However we've come across a couple Lamb Mason jars as well.  We haven't been able to find much information on them.  I think most of what we've found can be dated to 40's and up.  But we'd appreciate any information on these.  Especially age and if they're worth anything.  They have a pink tint to them so they're my favorites []  But we're just curious as to what we have!
> Thanks!


Lamb Mason I've been told used to be Mason's partner in bottle business
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser

tchkal1113 said:


> We're newbies who have recently found several mason jars.  Mostly Ball, Kerr, and Atlas.  However we've come across a couple Lamb Mason jars as well.  We haven't been able to find much information on them.  I think most of what we've found can be dated to 40's and up.  But we'd appreciate any information on these.  Especially age and if they're worth anything.  They have a pink tint to them so they're my favorites []  But we're just curious as to what we have!
> Thanks!


Does. Yours have a 10 on bottom  outside of bottle with a l on bottom mine says lamb Mason they were business partners I believe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser

Only 1 find schocked me groveport ohip

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

